# UCLA Undergrad Film - Editing?



## highfive (Dec 2, 2008)

I notice that UCLA's film program places a lot of emphasis on Screenwriting/Directing, but I'm more interested in the technological aspects of working in the film industry, such as editing, design, motion graphics, etc.  

Wherever I go to school, I'm looking to take mostly classes where I can work hands on with FCP, Photoshop, After Effects, AVID, etc. as the primary focus, not as an add-on to other courses.  I aspire to be a film editor, or produce/edit commercials or television someday, so these skills are what I value most.  I'm not so interested in 3D animation but would like to take a few classes in that area too, as to be more well rounded, but dont wish to major in any sort of animation program.  USC/NYU/Chapman all seem to the offer courses I'm looking for, but are extremely expensive.

Can anyone who attends/attended UCLA fill me in on this please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## suenos53 (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know about NYU but Chapman and USC seem to be very generous in their scholarships.

I thought that at UCLA you only get into the film program as a junior. At USC and Chapman, students admitted into the film programs can take film classes their freshman year.


----------



## highfive (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm currently at a JC and will be transferring as a Junior wherever I go


----------



## DWeis (Jan 15, 2009)

I am a student at UCLA Film School and I can tell you a few things.

The junior year is an all encompassing approach which teaches you many different aspects of filmmaking, including LOTS of editing. There is one class devoted entirely to editing, and in the other classes we are usually required to use editing programs to edit our films (with the exception of Cinematography class, which we shoot on actual film). There is also a digital media class which gives a lot of good hands on experience in Photoshop, Flash, and After Effects. And the TV production class we took last quarter was amazing.

Senior year, you choose your emphasis, which can either be in film production, TV production, animation, cinematography, or critical studies (which no one does). If you were interested in editing, the film or TV production tracks would be perfect.

But first things first, focus on making a kickass application, getting past the interview, and getting accepted


----------

